# Officer convicted of on-duty sexual assault



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I had the "pleasure" of experiencing this crap-load at his prior department. He was the laughing-stock there, then brought his ****stain image to Seekonk and tarnished another great department. 

And to think some of us never smoked pot or drank underage because we want to get on the job....

May Bubba have mercy on his tail-side....


NEW BEDFORD, Mass. -- A former Seekonk police officer faces up to eight years in prison after he was convicted on Wednesday of sexually assaulting a woman during a traffic stop.

Prosecutors said David Mastriano was caught on tape after he pulled over a 19-year-old woman early on the morning of Aug. 31, 2003.

When the woman asked for leniency, Matriano tried to solicit sexual favors from her. The woman called a friend in a panic, and the friend's answering machine recorded a portion of her exchange with Mastriano.

Matriano also groped the woman after she got out of her car.

A New Bedford Superior Court jury deliberated less than two hours before convicting Mastriano of sexual assault and bribery charges.

His bail was revoked after verdict. Sentencing is Aug. 15.


----------

